# 15% off Ebay 8/18 11am - 11pm



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Use Coupon Code PRONTO15

One time use

Minimum purchase $25

Max coupon discount $100 (>$666.66 order total, no further discount)


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------

